# Trash Bag stand/holder Recs?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Anyone on here use a trash bag holder/stand they really like? I'm tired of filling up our "municipal" trash can whenever I have some yard trimmings and leaves to clean up.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Here are two options, 20 gallon and 40 gallon:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

The collapsible kind is what im looking for...like that Ryobi. Most of these bag stands don't break the bank, but I do want something that simply works.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is something you can build yourself on the cheap. I love mine!!!

PVC Trash bag holder


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

I have used 3/4 PVC before but never really liked it. I ended up getting one of the smaller Rubbermaid trash cans (like above)and got appropriate sized clear trash bags to use with it.

edit:
I also have used those collapsible ones and hated it. When using a trash bag with it, it always got hung up taking the bag out because the contents in the bag would cause a bit of a swell and it would catch on the metal hoop support.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Mightyquinn, that's actually not a bad idea. I may have to consider something like that. I just need it to be collapsible, 'cause I have way too much sh-tuff in my storage. I may have to think about modifying that build so I can take it apart.

@NavyGator, you make a most excellent point about the trash bag getting hung up on the collapsible holders because "the contents in the bag would cause a bit of a swell" that it gets caught on the rim.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@JayGo You can break it down, the only parts that I have glued together are the 90° corners, everything else is compression fit so that it can move a little when I assemble it. I would recommend dry fitting it first and make sure you made the opening big enough for whatever garbage bags you like to use.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I like that PVC holder MQ came up with.

I use Rubbermaid Brute trash cans, lined with 39 gallon or 55 gallon yard trash bags, if needed.

I like them because you can wheel them around with a hand truck if it gets heavy.

Or you can He-Man them by the handle and carry them slung over your shoulder on your back.

I He-Man them sometimes, but not if they are heavy. That hand truck is the only way to travel....


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mine in its usual slot.



It also works with the brown paper yard waste bags.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

@MasterMech Where is that from? I'd love one of those for recycling in the garage.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

This is what I have and I love it! I have the ryobi collapsible as well but I prefer this KwicKan.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/KwicKan-33-55-Gal-Portable-Instant-Container-KC100IS/203457858?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_4_CLEANING-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP_General&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_4_CLEANING-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP_General-71700000041074447-58700004387942957-92700036923456854&gclid=CjwKCAjw8MD7BRArEiwAGZsrBYjpCgM76IREbNXtGZCqSe2ttF9Oc_beAG8ZOVKdhWy2GXmxlRPKUhoCWogQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

A quick video I made last year using it for my 10 instagram followers :lol: 
https://player.vimeo.com/video/462341538


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

This is what I use for my paper bags. Works well on a level placement.

Leaf Easy	Plastic Leaf and Lawn Chute
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Leaf-Easy-Plastic-Leaf-and-Lawn-Chute-LELLCP/202491987


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

nnnnnate said:


> @MasterMech Where is that from? I'd love one of those for recycling in the garage.


I really wish I could remember the details. Pretty sure it was an Amazon purchase.

Edit: it was indeed an Amazon purchase. Called the Bag Buddy. They make a few different sizes. Of course the one I bought is out of stock.

Bag Buddy Bag Holder - Versatile Metal Support Stand for 55 Gallon Plastic and Paper Contractor Bags - Use For Leaves, Yard Work, Laundry, Trash and More https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KSBB9W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_MicDFbSWWY079


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

ltsibley said:


> This is what I have and I love it! I have the ryobi collapsible as well but I prefer this KwicKan.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/KwicKan-33-55-Gal-Portable-Instant-Container-KC100IS/203457858?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_4_CLEANING-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP_General&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28I-G-D28I-28_4_CLEANING-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP_General-71700000041074447-58700004387942957-92700036923456854&gclid=CjwKCAjw8MD7BRArEiwAGZsrBYjpCgM76IREbNXtGZCqSe2ttF9Oc_beAG8ZOVKdhWy2GXmxlRPKUhoCWogQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> A quick video I made last year using it for my 10 instagram followers :lol:


I gave that one some serious consideration, but it wasn't in stock at my local HD. Wanted to see it before I bought it. I wound up just buying a Rubbermaid Brute. But seeing your video now makes me really wish I'd gotten that KwicKan. It looks like it works fine AND it would've taken less room in my storage.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

@JayGo I did the same thing first...they didn't have it in stock so I bought the Ryobi collapsible...but kept having the suction/vacuum issue others mentioned when trying to get the bag out so I finally ordered this one and I'm glad I did. HD is getting much quicker with shipping as well...thanks Amazon! :lol:


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Try the bag butler.

http://www.bagbutler.com/


----------

